# Raised bumps under the skin on my V's head



## lulu74 (Feb 15, 2012)

My V is 11yrs young and has had some raised lumps/bumps appear on her head. She's had them for a little over a week now. Vet has given her 5 day supply of Piriton tablets, cant really see any difference in 4 days. She's not had anything like this before. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Mites or some other skin parasites, most likely. Mine had that. They strayed for a while, like 6 months, even with whatever vet gave him.


----------



## Sophie01 (12 mo ago)

Our V had that happen and I was wondering if she got into something outside or if it was an allergic reaction to something she ate. We put calendula gel on it for a few days, watched what we were feeding her and they went away after about a week.


----------



## lulu74 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sophie01 said:


> Our V had that happen and I was wondering if she got into something outside or if it was an allergic reaction to something she ate. We put calendula gel on it for a few days, watched what we were feeding her and they went away after about a week.


Hi, which brand of gel did you use please and where can I buy it from? Thank you


----------



## Sophie01 (12 mo ago)

lulu74 said:


> Hi, which brand of gel did you use please and where can I buy it from? Thank you


Boiron Calendula Gel Relief from Rashes, Skin Irritations, Razor Burn, Insect Bites, or Sunburns - Non-Greasy and Fragrance-Free - 2.6 oz
Unscented · 2.6 Ounce (Pack of 1)


----------



## Sophie01 (12 mo ago)

Sophie01 said:


> Boiron Calendula Gel Relief from Rashes, Skin Irritations, Razor Burn, Insect Bites, or Sunburns - Non-Greasy and Fragrance-Free - 2.6 oz
> Unscented · 2.6 Ounce (Pack of 1)


Amazon has it.


----------



## lulu74 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks I'll give it a try


----------



## Adaba (Oct 14, 2015)

Try…
We had good success with chlorhexidine Gluconate shampoo with ketoconazole. The brand was Curaseb. It is anti fungal; anti bacterial; and anti yeast. 3x/week for 2-3 weeks than 1x/month. et might want her on a dose of antibiotics geared toward skin and bacterial infection as well. My seven year old male recovered well and he had them on his head; back and thighs. Check her for yeast in her ears and if she is licking her paws. Best if luck. I have observed it in numerous vizslas.


----------



## Krista22 (4 mo ago)

Sophie01 said:


> Our V had that happen and I was wondering if she got into something outside or if it was an allergic reaction to something she ate. We put calendula gel on it for a few days, watched what we were feeding her and they went away after about a week.


We had that as well and mine responded well to Benadryl both gel and the pill - in two days everything disappeared but we continued with the pills for 4 more days - it was an allergic reaction probably food or environmental (blame on grass pollen since it was spring )


----------

